# 10 gallon experiment



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey fellow tank people,

So a week ago I decided that against all better judgment from fresh water experience and internet research I decided to start a 10 gallon saltwater starter experiment. Im aware of the size of the tank is going to make things difficult which is exactly why I decided to start with a smaller tank. The tank requires daily maintenance and water quality checks that far exceed my fresh water tanks. This tank is a test to see if I have the determination to go into salt water. So that being said here is my progress so far...

Filters:
1 Aqueaon 20 power filter
1 Aqua Clear 20 

Heater:
Tetra 50w

Lighting:
30 w 50/50 actinic/6700k

Substrate and inhabitants:
5 lbs instant cycling live sand
6 lbs live rock

-3 soft corals 


Anyways so far everything is coming together quite nicely. The end plan of this whole project is turning this 10 gallon into my sump for the above 36 gallon (fingers crossed). A fully cycled 10 gall salt should make a great sump...at least Im putting water in it and getting the ball rolling!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Good luck.

Do you know the names of the corals you acquired and if your lighting is sufficient for them? 

Have you tested ammonia and nitrite and if so what were the results?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Yea the LFS told me the names but I forgot them instantly. Was kinda hopping for some help with identifying them. I took the water in to be tested yesterday and looks like every thing is good so far. Im sure its still cycling.


----------



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

Good luck! 
I remember when I was given my 100L tank for my clownfish as an upgrade. (the other tank i didn't know was so small and when i did realise i was so angry and upset with myself) I remember cycling it and time dragged by! It was torture for me! I wanted to get the fish in so quickly. But of course I didn't.


----------

